# First Hunt???



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

I am new to this forum. 
I have a young V, 14 weeks. She shows signs of being very birdy and retrieves well. I have a large area around the house with a ton of wild quail. Can't shoot, congested area, but they are always around. I have been running her a few times a week and she seems to "hunt". Shgets birdy and then runs wild, flash points sometimes. I know the pointing will come. 

I have had a few GSP in the past and this is the first V I have owned. I have taken my prior GSPs on chukar hunts by this age. Wondering if it too soon for a V to do it? I have heard how they are softer dogs and need to be more cautious. I really don't want to set her back...


----------



## 19Delta (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a 7 mo. old V, my first, but my uncle hunted over them for years. From my experience watching his dogs, there was nothing "soft" about their hunting. Once they hit the field, they were machines, not worrying about weather, conditions, briars, cuts, etc. 
From a training standpoint, a Vizsla's temperment is much 'softer' than other field dogs, ie. they have to be in with the family, don't do well to having lessons 'beat' into them etc.
If you do your job, your V will do his regardless of conditions.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

14 weeks is pretty young to be taking a dog out to hunt. You can introduce them to the various components, but expecting them to be able to point, steady to wing,shoot, and retrieve at 14 weeks is unreasonable.

There's nothing "soft" about a V while hunting. Properly trained and introduced, they can do just about everything that you expect of any pointer. They just don't naturally range as far as the bigger running dogs.


----------



## ChukarDog (Dec 7, 2010)

I wouldn't expect her to be steady, or even point. Just want to expose her to wild chukar and such...
Just curious if anyone had expierence running a Vizsla this young and what they expierenced....
Thanks for the responses.


----------

